# New here , need help , wife always bring back past when something happens



## walkinfaith (Jul 23, 2019)

I was sponsored to Canada after being married to my wife , she is has a kid from her ex lover , they are so close and chat about a lot , business , basketball games and all that, when he calls on the phone , shouting at her i feel bad and try to sort it as i see her looking so low in response. this same ex use to beat her up and she called the police but of which i felt she has moved on , this guy now has 3 different kids and currently has a gf but my wife still goes to like his pictures on facebook and when i tell her she will say i am insecure , whenever she does something wrong and i am trying to correct her she will be defensive and say i should not shout at her, she is not my baby and blah blah .. then she will remind me of what i said to her 2 years ago before she got pregnant , she visited me and i noticed her stomach increased tremendously from her lasty visit and i said are you pregnant , she said no and we hushed it but not long after before she left , she became pregnant .. i moved to canada , bought all the baby things and even signed the birth certificate , her and her mother said i was not as caring as the other guy when she had a baby , i felt so sad and alone , i spoke to a friend i thought i had about my worries and some how my wife knew about it but everytimes she says that i told my friend my fear when she came and i noticed her tommy big means i denied my son, never have i told her this is not my son and i have always provided and cared for both the kids , but when she is wants to defend herself she will bring this up and it just breaks me and makes me feel like i am wasting my time , now we are not talking and i come back from work and she comes back home by 11pm , i cant ask where she is coming from , she said since we share the rents and bills equally i dont expect her to clean house or do anything ., she bought the apartment and has only her name on them yet i pay part of the mortgage, hydro and all bills . she now says i go about telling everyone about my relationship ...

i am tired , dont know if this is what everyone has to experience , i am starting to think separation and divorce . help me please . i am at work and cant think straight . she earns more than me , i dont understand what is going on and the kind of hate we get when we fight this is not worth a friend will have , let alone wife .


----------

